# Tite-mark rival from Rutlands



## Neil (28 Apr 2006)

Apologies if this has been posted before - I've just noticed this Tite-mark copy in the latest Rutlands catalogue - at £23.95 it is very cheap compared to the real thing, or even compared to the Sureline version. Has anyone tried one yet? I wonder if we could get one for Alf to add to her review :-k 

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Alf (28 Apr 2006)

Oh, Neil, no, not again...! :lol: 

I'm not sure if this is why these apparent copies are cheaper, but IIRC the TiteMark is set up so the two locking screws don't turn round the stem with the fence adjustment. That correct, TiteMark folks? My hunch is these cheaper one's probably allow one locking knob to spin round, which could potentially be a irritating at some fence settings. Just a thought that occurred to me.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Neil (28 Apr 2006)

Alf":gg2fwvce said:


> Oh, Neil, no, not again...! :lol:


Yep, I think you should review this, and the two Surelines, and the Tite-mark mini, and a Dalziel special, and... damn, why are there so few wheel marking guages?  :lol: 

If you look again at the pic, you'll see a channel down the length of the bar just like on the Tite-mark, which should stop the locking screw spinny problem thingy. It really does look like a close copy to me... :-k only difference I can see is that for some inexplicable reason they seem to have used a round-head bolt to attach the cutter.

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## MikeW (28 Apr 2006)

Alf":3dlie85v said:


> Oh, Neil, no, not again...! :lol:
> 
> I'm not sure if this is why these apparent copies are cheaper, but IIRC the TiteMark is set up so the two locking screws don't turn round the stem with the fence adjustment. That correct, TiteMark folks? My hunch is these cheaper one's probably allow one locking knob to spin round, which could potentially be a irritating at some fence settings. Just a thought that occurred to me.
> 
> Cheers, Alf


You are correct that is how the Titemark is made.

In looking at both the Rutlands and the Sureline photos, it appears they are made similar in that there is a groove down the rod for the screws to go in just as the Titemark.

From the photos, it appears the Rutlands is a better machined copy than the Sureline version.

As to why the price disparities to the Titemark? My guess is because they were first and had no competition. The price disparity between Rutlands and Sureline? My feeling is Sureline priced their goods to undercut the Titemark and make maximum profit. Now with another version for less and what looks like a nicer finish to the product? Who knows where prices will go.

I believe that for this side of the pond and with LN selling the Titemark, their sales here may well be assured in the US regardless. If it were me and I was there, I'd take a risk for the Rutlands one if I needed another marking gauge. If they had a walk-in store [I assume they do] and there was a member near, perhaps they could take a look at it. Quite a savings if it works fine.

Take care, Mike
now my head hurts from thinking...


----------



## Alf (28 Apr 2006)

MikeW":2kh4kazq said:


> If they had a walk-in store [I assume they do]


They don't  Oh nuts, you're getting me thinking I wanna try it now... ](*,) 

Tempted, Alf

Who's selling tools to buy parrot cages, not to buy more tools. #-o


----------



## Lord Nibbo (28 Apr 2006)

Neil":2aqwug3k said:


> Apologies if this has been posted before - I've just noticed this Tite-mark copy in the latest Rutlands catalogue - at £23.95 it is very cheap compared to the real thing, or even compared to the Sureline version. Has anyone tried one yet? I wonder if we could get one for Alf to add to her review :-k
> 
> Cheers,
> Neil



Does anyone know if you can get mortice sets for this Rutlands/Dekota guage?


----------



## ivan (18 May 2006)

Needing a new marking gauge, and being a bit of a cheapskate, decided to risk purchasing a Rutlands £23.99 Tite-mark lookalike.

Turns out to be nicely made in brass/steel (Taiwan, probably direct Titemark copy, in Rutlands Dakota brand blisterpack.) And no, the head (41mm) doesn't rotate when you fine adjust. Minor cost paring, the 'boater' style wheel is secured with standard pan head screw and washer. The (very tiny) bevel is properly on the 'inside'. Nice heft in the hand, delivered sharp enough to use straight away. Shaft about 175mm, max. gauge is about 116mm. Especially in view of the rather unrealistic cost of the original, I feel quite chuffed every time I pick it up!

MOREOVER the shaft is 8mm so presumably Tite-mark mortice wheels ($24 a pair) will fit. Axminster (now the official LN UK agents?) don't carry these, does anyone know where they may be had in the UK?


----------



## Alf (19 May 2006)

Ivan, thanks for that. Interesting...



ivan":gn9573fa said:


> MOREOVER the shaft is 8mm so presumably Tite-mark mortice wheels ($24 a pair) will fit. Axminster (now the official LN UK agents?) don't carry these, does anyone know where they may be had in the UK?


I gather Mike Hancock's getting them in soon. He's a rather better stockist of LN than the "official" Axminster, to be honest.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Neil (19 May 2006)

Thanks for the mini-review, Ivan - I think I might try one of these myself...

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Neomorph (19 May 2006)

Alf":2cexuklr said:


> Tempted, Alf
> 
> Who's selling tools to buy parrot cages, not to buy more tools. #-o



Hey Alf, what type of tool is a parrot cage??? :lol:


----------



## Alf (19 May 2006)

Neomorph":6q037kht said:


> Hey Alf, what type of tool is a parrot cage??? :lol:


It's the Health and Safety sort - when my ears start getting in danger of being bitten I apply the appropriate guarding to the hazardous parrot... :wink: :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## ivan (19 May 2006)

Just spotted on the packing as I went to bin it, "brass and stainless steel". The adjusting screws look stainless, I thought the stem was plated - looks 'wrong' colour for polished stainless, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Handrubbed (20 May 2006)

Some of us have to buy several imitations of a good tool before we realize that we should have bought just one of the real thing.


----------



## Mirboo (20 May 2006)

I have a Tite-Mark. I bought it after reading Alf's review (refer link below).

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=4110

The Tite-Mark is a great gauge, nice and easy to use. The Rutlands version looks like a pretty close copy so it would probably also be a nice gauge. The round-head screw to hold the blade on the Rutlands version versus the countersunk screw on the Tite-Mark is the main difference I can see.

The Tite-Mark is made in Fort Bragg, surely that's a selling point. :wink:


----------



## Neomorph (23 May 2006)

Mirboo":3q9i67r6 said:


> The Tite-Mark is made in Fort Bragg, surely that's a selling point. :wink:



Definately something to *Bragg* about. :wink:


----------



## ivan (8 Jun 2006)

Just to report that the LN original cutter will fit, so can be used as a spare; so too do the LN mortice gauge cuters. At this price I can afford to buy another just for mortice making.

I'm still pleased with mine. (I should want a great deal more than a stainless stem for an extra 40 quid)


----------



## Neil (17 Aug 2006)

Looks like Axminster will be debuting their own Tite-Mark copy in the new catalogue next month:




Worth a look for £19.99 perhaps?

Also something that looks very similar to the Veritas 3-in-1 gauge:




Only £9.95 for this one.

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Alf (17 Aug 2006)

I think it _is_ the 3-in-1 gauge. There seem to be quite a few things that I thought were "Lee Valley" rather than "Veritas" and thus not going to be available over here - including some desirable books in the Classic Reprint Series which I'm struggling to resist...

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Neil (17 Aug 2006)

Ah yes - I think you're right. It says 'Made in Canada' in the Axminster blurb. Quite a good price, then, considering the dollar price of $15.75 in your review.

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Alf (17 Aug 2006)

It's a very nice little gauge and a great way of finding out which style of point you like best  Wouldn't be without mine for worlds for small tasks.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Neil (17 Aug 2006)

I have a feeling that one might make its way into my next Axminster basket - just to get up to the £45 for free delivery, of course :^o 

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Colin C (17 Aug 2006)

Dame you all :roll: 
There was me thinking 6 or is it 7 gauges is all I need when you have to go and show me them :shock: #-o ( must walk away, must walk away).

No its not working :roll: :wink:


----------



## MikeW (18 Aug 2006)

That's interesting, Neil. Especially seeing how Axminster also sells the Titemark. At least for now.


Colin C":2fv3snvu said:


> There was me thinking 6 or is it 7 gauges is all I need when you have to go and show me them ( must walk away, must walk away).
> 
> _*No its not working*_


Ah, a man with honesty!

6 or 7 gauges, huh? That sounds about right, though. I know I have used 4-5 on a larger project so I didn't need to reset any--and subsequently forget.

But then there are panel gauges, one [or two] which can hold pencils, one with a slicing knife and of coarse one with a pin...

Take care--have fun. Mike


----------



## Colin C (18 Aug 2006)

MikeW":1kzjl7nq said:


> T
> 
> 6 or 7 gauges, huh? That sounds about right, though. I know I have used 4-5 on a larger project so I didn't need to reset any--and subsequently forget.
> 
> ...



Hi Mike 
At least its not just me :roll:


----------



## Alf (20 Sep 2006)

Ha hum... I don't think anyone can accuse me of not being a sucker when it comes to an apparent tool bargain, can they? Well trust me, they can't. I bought one of the Axminster Tite-A-Likes (TM) last week.  FWIW, it works very well. Evidentally some little Chiwanese fella or fella-ess went all over the real thing with calipers and voila! One almost perfect copy. I say almost, 'cos while it's really very well made it's certainly not a proper Titemark. First the cons:

The machining of the head face and the groove along the bar is a bit rough - on the latter, almost a ratchet adjust feeling to it. I've taken a diamond hone to it and tweaked it a little and it's already much better, Should improve further with wear. The micro adjust seems to be a bit coarser per turn and rather more sloppy than the definite feel you get from the Titemark. It's a shame it's a round head screw holding the cutter on too (despite the cutter itself being countersunk) so I'm hoping to track down a #6 unc countersunk replacement eventually - I won't hold my breath. The back of the head where your finger goes isn't a nice welcoming curve, but the bizarre ogee-ish shape these Chiwanese knock-offs seem to favour. Finally, the knurling's a bit "crisp", so I knocked that back a bit too.

But on the plus side, it looks the biz, it works just fine, it has the nylon grub screw wotsit to tweak the resistance of the head on the bar and the cutter is as hard as nails. In fact it's so hard I'm having trouble sharpening it adequately so may give in and order a Titemark replacement. :-$ But the main thing is it's only £20...

On the whole I reckon if you've already used a Titemark, keep saving for that oh-so perfect tool 'cos the little niggles may well bother you. If you haven't used one but fancy the idea of having a tool that functions just as well and don't have £67 to spare, I think you might rather like one of these Tite-A-Likes (TM).

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Lord Nibbo (20 Sep 2006)

Alf":3qjhzgtr said:


> I bought one of the Axminster Tite-A-Likes (TM) last week.  FWIW, it works very well.
> Cheers, Alf



Alf will these mortice cutters from sureline fit the Axminster tite-a-like?


----------



## Roger (20 Sep 2006)

Convinced me  

You've got to do this review stuff full time me thinks :wink:


----------



## Alf (20 Sep 2006)

I belive they should do, yer lordship. All the dimensions seem to check out okay and I believe Ivan successfully tried the LN pair of mortise cutters on his Rutlands one (which appears to be identical). They all seem to be much of a muchness in fact. And that's Tite-A-Like _(TM)_... :wink: 

Ploget, oooo no, that wasn't a _review_. I'm definitely retired from the review business. Just an update, if you will. 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Colin C (20 Sep 2006)

Thanks Alf
A spot on reveiw as always  

I thing is that now I have read it, I want one now ( not that I have many :roll: )
I guess will be seeing how the bank balance is [-o< :-$


----------



## Roger (20 Sep 2006)

Retired !!

Say it ain't so


----------



## ivan (29 Sep 2006)

That's it, Alf: The LN cutters fit as if made for the job. As far as I could see the Axminster version is the same as the Rutland I bought, even down to the printing of the blister pack (except for a 'Dakota' flash)


----------

